
Time Warner Cable, Cox Suffer Widespread Outages in Northeast - nerdy
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/09/news/companies/time-warner-cable-cox-outages/index.html
======
nerdy
This service outage is strange: Phone service is out. DNS is out but internet
access otherwise works (can't use default DNS provided by Cox). Cable service
works for local channels only.

